# Secret Santa for Pipe Smokers?



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Any interest from the pipe smokers here? 

Santa's cut-off to get involved will be next Wednesday or Thursday.

No Min/Max on price of gifts - it is the act of giving that matters most. Do Not over-extend yourself in this season of giving, as Santa does not deliver to people who live in cardboard boxes (lack of chimneys, you see, not prejudice against the poor).

Post here if interested - better late than never, as Mrs. Clause always bitches at me.

YOU WILL NEED TO POST YOUR CHRISTMAS WISH LIST SO YOUR SECRET PIPE SANTA KNOWS WHAT TO GET YOU!

*Participants:*
IHT
Nooner
MaduroFan
LSU Stogie
Croatan
DrStrangelove
FunkyPorcini
Da Klugs
Xmodius
Cameroncouch02
vwman18


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm interested.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm game if my package doesnt have to go out for a week or two.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

that might not work, I just realized christmas is in two weeks.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm in, but we would need to move pretty fast!!!


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

What would it be?>
Tobaccy or pipes or what?
hell, why am i even so concerned, I know nothing...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

PaulHag said:


> What would it be?>
> Tobaccy or pipes or what?
> hell, why am i even so concerned, I know nothing...


i don't think it would matter what you got someone, it's the gift of giving someone something....

and would be a good way for some of us to get some "newbies to pipes" some different things to try.

i don't think there should be a money min/max on this, just do what you think you can. nobody's asking for a brand new Radice pipe.

we could all post some "wants", like a pipe Xmas list. sound cool? i know some ppl who are interested in pipes don't even have one yet.. *wink-wink.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> I'm game if my package doesnt have to go out for a week or two.


Ho-Ho-Ho... Christmas is an ALL YEAR event. I'm sure the good little Gorillas would not mind getting a package a few days, or weeks, later than planned. It sure beats coal.


DrStrangelove said:


> that might not work, I just realized christmas is in two weeks.


Ho-Ho... you know the rest.
Read the first quote, you Ho.


Nooner said:


> I'm in, but we would need to move pretty fast!!!


I was just saying that to Mrs. Clause last night. She's a HO-HO-HO!


PaulHag said:


> What would it be?>
> Tobaccy or pipes or what?
> hell, why am i even so concerned, I know nothing...


I guess it would depend on which gorilla you got as your Secret Pipe Santa kid. Some gorillas don't need any more pipes, some may need a tin of tobacco, or a pipe tool/tamper, maybe some new pipe smoking gorillas could use a pipe stand, or maybe a travel pouch, or pipe lighter.
You get the "Ho-Ho-Ho" picture?


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Any interest from the pipe smokers here?
> 
> How about a $30-50 max on gifts - I know that's not much, but it's a start?
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Ho-Ho-Who the heck keeps editing my first post!!??

OH, it's that darn Mummy. You know I'm tight with JC and his Daddy. Thanks for the updating of the topic.

Other stuff - let us see how many "interested" parties get involved. Santa would love to see some newer pipe smokers and some that have yet to pop their "cherry" get in on this.

Father Time is the man that sent me my first pipe and tobacco. That was many years ago, long before any of you were ever born... Back when I could give Mrs. Clause the ol' "North Pole"... 

Anyone know why I smoke a pipe when I ride in my sleigh?
Because reindeer farts don't smell as nice as some smoldering latakia, that is why.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Ho-Ho-Who the heck keeps editing my first post!!??
> 
> OH, it's that darn Mummy. You know I'm tight with JC and his Daddy. Thanks for updating the topic.
> 
> ...


nice profile pic, santa.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Ho-Ho-Who the heck keeps editing my first post!!??
> 
> OH, it's that darn Mummy. You know I'm tight with JC and his Daddy. Thanks for the updating of the topic.
> 
> ...


Santa, I would love to get in on this, but as a very new smoker (just got my pipes from madurofan today) what can I do to give? A nice package of tobacco from my local shop or what?


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

LSU_Stogie said:


> Santa, I would love to get in on this, but as a very new smoker (just got my pipes from madurofan today) what can I do to give? A nice package of tobacco from my local shop or what?


It all depends on who your Secret Pipe Santa kid ends up being. Maybe you end up with an experienced smoker who only wants to try a specific tobacco and just hasn't ordered it, and throw in a pipe tool (because we can never have enough of those - 1 for the house, 1 for the office, 1 for the vehicle/sleigh), a package of cleaners, some pipe polish (I love it when Mrs. Clause polishes my pipe).

My advice, since you've been such a forthcoming young boy with wonderful stories of smoking the "wacky tabaccy", is to jump right in and offer up what you can offer up.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> My advice, since you've been such a forthcoming young boy with wonderful stories of smoking the "wacky tabaccy", is to jump right in and offer up what you can offer up.


Hey... no 'wacky tabaccy' for me!!! With my luck I'd get caught!


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

I'll jump in, I just don't know how much i can spend...when do the packages have to be sent out by?


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

if the gorillas can deal with a slightly belated present, im in


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm in, too.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

DrStrangelove said:


> if the gorillas can deal with a slightly belated present, im in


same here, I don't recieve the rest of my money until the 17th and then I'll have to go find whatever my santa wants...so I hope no one cares about a belated present.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm in.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Now that is the Christmas Spirit. You all must have recently watched the claymation versions of Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer, maybe even The Little Drummer Boy?
I love those.
Mrs. Clause doesn't, they tend to show her as a fat old lady - which is true - but she keeps me warm at night.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

I haven't been a very good boy, but I'd like to participate.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Ho-Ho-Ho! We're looking good for picking our "kids" by mid-week.


----------



## vwman18 (Nov 20, 2005)

New puffer, and new here. I'm in for this.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

My Elves are working diligently on our pairings for this Secret Santa Round - I thought I'd share some pictures:

PS: Don't tell Mrs. Claus I was in the workshop taking pictures again...

Ho Ho Ho!!!


----------



## vwman18 (Nov 20, 2005)

Can I request one of those elves?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Too late to get in?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I would be a newbie in this one, but could still muster up a good gift.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

vwman18 said:


> New puffer, and new here. I'm in for this.


Secret Pipe Santa needs more info from this newbie new puffer. How about a nice introduction, since you have under 10 posts here.

Does that sound fair?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

alright, now you all need to send secret pipe santa a PM with your mailing address on it.

i'll draw the names of your "kids" tomorrow and give them to Secret Pipe Santa to send out to you all.

was planning on doing this today, but caught a cold.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

IHT said:


> alright, now you all need to send secret pipe santa a PM with your mailing address on it.


Done...hope you feel better. Take this stuff...it's pretty amazing.


----------



## vwman18 (Nov 20, 2005)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Secret Pipe Santa needs more info from this newbie new puffer. How about a nice introduction, since you have under 10 posts here.
> 
> Does that sound fair?


Sounds fair to me. I did post a intro in the new gorillas section, but I can summarize here:

I'm 27, married and living on the Treasure Coast of Florida. Some buddies of mine are members here (brucolee, blacktalon, 40thanniversarymustang) and pointed out the pipe forum to me. For some reason, I've never latched onto cigars but really like the idea of the pipe. Seems like a better smoke to me. I'm really impressed with the community that has developed here and hope to be able to contribute, starting with filling a puffin' gorilla's wishlist as best I can.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Ho-Ho-Ho... or the more PC way of saying it: Lady of the night-Lady of the night-Lady of the night.

The sign up list is now closed, we will be getting the names of your pipe "kid" out tomorrow.

PLEASE BE SURE TO POST A SMALL WISH LIST - it currently has 9 posts and there are 11 people involved = someone is slacking.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

IHT said:


> alright, now you all need to send secret pipe santa a PM with your mailing address on it.
> 
> i'll draw the names of your "kids" tomorrow and give them to Secret Pipe Santa to send out to you all.
> 
> was planning on doing this today, but caught a cold.


got it done


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

I PMed everyone (for SPS) the names of their "kids" and the login info for SPS. let me know if you didn't get it. let's use SPS in a good way, not like others have done with the last Secret Santa last year (people would login to Secret Santa, attempt to steal credits, then give the credits to their real username, which is why Secret Santa had a RG in the negatives).

does everyone know how this works?

if not, ask.


----------



## vwman18 (Nov 20, 2005)

Perhaps a quick overview? I've not done this over the 'net before.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you're supposed to disguise who the gift is from as if it's from Secret Pipe Santa himself, but we all know it's not...
so, drop hints (by using the secret pipe santa username - i sent the login password earlier) and see if your "kid" can guess who it's from.

that's about it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*POST IN HERE IF YOU'VE BEEN TAKEN CARE OF BY YOUR SPS.*
sharing pictures would be cool as well (if you haven't done so in your topic already).

I GOT MINE!! WOOHOOO.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Secret Pipe Santa took care of me!


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Greg busted my butt. SPS with me is done.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I got mine(haven't guessed who yet, but I'll start in a minute or two) and my send was vinally recieved as well... so I am ALMOST done!


----------



## vwman18 (Nov 20, 2005)

Got mine, and my "kid" got theirs. This was fun!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I received mine from a very generous Santa yesterday (still trying to figure out who it was).

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=240057


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Received Mine. Still trying to figure out my SPS


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Boy oh boy did I get mine. As soon as I get settled in from my trip I'll share pictures.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

I TAKE IT NOBODY HAS BEEN LEFT OUT??
just making sure everyone's been taken care of.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

HO-HO-HO, you Ho's.

I haven't heard any negatives from my briar loving children, so I can only assume that everyone is fully enjoying their gifts?

HO-HO---cough**ack***cough**weez**--HO!! Santa accidentally inhaled too much 1792! u


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Are we going to try this again this year? This cool weather has me thinking of the holidays already.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

hrm, I bet we will, just have to find the person with the Santa account


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

designwise1 said:


> Are we going to try this again this year? This cool weather has me thinking of the holidays already.


I hope so, i missed it last year.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Root said:


> I hope so, i missed it last year.


oh, i'm pretty sure we will


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

designwise1 said:


> Are we going to try this again this year?


yes.


LSU_Stogie said:


> hrm, I bet we will, just have to find the person with the Santa account


got that covered - have been trying to login as SPS all afternoon, but for some reason it won't let me view the forums when i do login as him. will have to ask PDS why that is.


VS said:


> oh, i'm pretty sure we will


me too, have been thinking of it already. will probably start it out sooner than last year as it was a last minute thing.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

HO-HO-HO!!

I've been on vacation to Aruba, one of my elves got a nasty sunburn!

Yes, my briar loving son, we will have the Secret Pipe Santa again this year.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

that picture makes me want to barf santa...

almost makes me want to say BAH HUMBUG


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Getting close isn't Santa??? 



Shawn


----------

